# Help Please



## jran1328 (Jul 22, 2019)

I am a broke homeowner need some advice please. I have and old Lexair unit and need some guidance. First the inside fan would stay on after the thermostat would shut off. I just started cutting it off at the breaker no big deal. Then next thing you know the exterior fan quit working. I replaced the fan motor twice already and figured the motor was bad. I was wrong. The capacitor looks like it was leaking so I replaced it as well. No change. I read around and found out the mother board was known to go bad. I replaced the mother board and have the same prob. The board flashes 4 time and my book tells me it is a open limit switch. I am lost on where to go from here. Thanx for any help! Like I said in just going through a though time and money is tight.


----------



## lajollafence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Does your unit have warranty?


____
Jed
fencing La Jolla CA


----------



## lajollafence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Does your unit have warranty?


____
Jed
fencing La Jolla CA


----------

